# BBS RS fitment on MK5 and wobble bolts



## ALX21 (Feb 12, 2003)

i am looking to buy a set of BBS RS wheels and found a set,

they are 17x8et35 front 17x9et40 rear 5x114.3

will these fit good on a mk5? and what size of tires do you suggest?
Also i know i will need wobble bolts, where can i get them? Is it safe to run them? And are they hard to install? (I know it might seem like a weird question but I have never even seen a wobble bolt)


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

fifteen52 (fifteen52.us), raderwerks, blackforestindustries all sell wobble bolts:

they work just like stock bolts, no "installing" required..picture for reference:









here's an example of 17x8 and 17x9 BBS RS on a mkv. et35 front and rear (so your rears will sit in another 5mm). tires are 205/40/17 and this car is on air, so you may not be this low:


















more pictures here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4582506-Insomnia-shoot.


----------



## ALX21 (Feb 12, 2003)

Actually i will be running coilovers so i wont be able to go this low! 

Im actually afraid they will look small now lol


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

ALX21 said:


> Im actually afraid they will look small now lol


Dont you know the formula?
18s MK5, 17s MK4, 16s MK3, 15s MK2, 14s MK1
its flawless! just kidding though. depends what else you have going on.


----------

